# W1zzard



## the death (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey w1zzard, im the one who reported the bug on flyspray about the fancontrol being set back to 0%. \

I couldn't figure out how to add comments on flyspray so I decided I'd post here.

Yes, its in the .22 dev build.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks .. i will look into this


----------

